# dishwasher safe and microwave safe vinyl???



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all so im getting this request from my customers suddenly for school opening here is someone selling this but i just cant understand how its done???

" High-Gloss Vinyl Labels!!
Time to label your school supplies or anything else! Get 86 custom vinyl labels, for $20.00, your choice of 14 colors, 44 - 1" round, 24 - 1/2" x 2.5" and 18 - 1.25" x 1.75", labels are also dishwasher and microwave safe when adhered to a clean, dry smooth surface like cups and bottles, Message me for info!
Top row Colors are... Light Pink, Magenta, Purple, Light Purple, Blue, Light Blue, Navy
Bottom row colors... Forest Green, Apple Green, Kelly Green, Yellow, Orange, Teal and Red"


i have roland bn20 but what kind of vinyl stands against microwave or dishwasher ? is there something out there that i dont know any ideas???


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I just started doing vinyl and the Oracal 651 definitely withstands the dishwasher! I did ceramic dog bowls, used for a few days and put them on the top rack of the refrigerator -- came out perfect! Same thing applies to plastic bottles...Now microwave I haven't tried. I'm afraid to!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

This the bowl after it came out of the dishwasher (no heat setting)


----------



## smeeshane (Jun 30, 2015)

Here is an interesting article about this subject here at signwarehouse.
http://www.signwarehouse.com/blog/vinyl-on-mugs/


----------

